# Jim Butcher's New Book "Changes" Out In April!



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I love Jim Butcher' Dresden Files series and I know I'm not the only on here.  I just wanted to let everyone know that his latest Dresden book "Changes" (book #12) will be out on April 6th!  You can pre-order on the Kindle store now...even though it is over the $9.99 price at the moment.  

Tris


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Tris said:


> I love Jim Butcher' Dresden Files series and I know I'm not the only on here. I just wanted to let everyone know that his latest Dresden book "Changes" (book #12) will be out on April 6th! You can pre-order on the Kindle store now...even though it is over the $9.99 price at the moment.
> 
> Tris


Good news! Thanks.


----------



## AirBeagle (Jan 17, 2010)

It's high on my list!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am sure that most Jim Butcher fans know that the pre-order was ignored and that the e-book has been delayed. I am  more then a bit annoyed.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I am sure that most Jim Butcher fans know that the pre-order was ignored and that the e-book has been delayed. I am more then a bit annoyed.


This just happened to me for Robert J. Sawyer's new book, _WWW: Watch_, as well.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just looked on Amazon and don't see it available? How do you know they'll offer it, and at what price? The Hardcover is being sold for $9.99, I'll probably end up buying that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I just looked on Amazon and don't see it available? How do you know they'll offer it, and at what price? The Hardcover is being sold for $9.99, I'll probably end up buying that.


the original post was made in January. Changes was available for preorder up until just awhile ago.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Grrr. 

Thanks, luv, for pointing out what I should've noticed myself. This is one book that is really focusing all my distress about the publisher pricing fiasco.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Those of us who did pre-order received the following e-mail from Amazon:

"Hello from Amazon.com,

We're writing to let you know that we've canceled your order for Changes 
(Dresden Files, Book 12) because it will not be released by the publisher in 
Kindle format on Tuesday, April 6th, 2010 as previously expected. We don't yet 
have a date for when this item will be released for Kindle. We will send you an 
email notifying you when the Kindle edition becomes available.

The print edition is sometimes not an ideal substitute; nevertheless, we have 
decided to offer the print edition of this title at an exceptionally low price 
to partially compensate for this inconvenience. The print version can be seen on 
the Amazon.com website here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/045146317X

We look forward to seeing you again soon. "

Jim's website even has a discussion on the "Changes Kindle Debacle" http://www.jim-butcher.com/news/000362.php


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If you are looking to purchase Changes, or any book on Penguin press, I would suggest that you join the conversation on Jim's main page. I think that the growing number of polite but frustrated posts there are something that Jim can point to when he is talking with who ever he talks to at Penguin and go "We are losing money. We know that these folks are only a fraction of the people who are upset and it is a decent number." 

I have no idea if it would help, who knows, but the conversation there is calm and polite which gives it more weight then some of the other protests we have seen recently.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

And from that discussion, here's an email addy for Penguin:  [email protected]


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks! I sent an email and left a comment. I've decided not to buy the hardcover. I'll wait for a used copy through paperbackswap or my local used bookstore, or get a copy through the library. They're not getting my profits from a hardcover.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Someone on MobileRead said a tweet went out from Butcher not long ago stating that Changes would be widely available in ebook format tomorrow.  However--I can't find a thing that shows he's even using Twitter, so no guarantees that it's true. LOL  I'm not seeing anything on his site yet referring to it, but in general I think it's worth holding off for a couple of days on buying print versions of this.  The odds are too great that the ebook will be out shortly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I do know he's on Twitter. I used to follow him. Can't remember what his name in there was though.  

Normally if a book isn't out for Kindle right away I buy it from audible. At this point, I'm not even willing to that because the publisher would still get the money. I can wait.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Found him. He's @longshotauthor

Apparently Changes is out for Sony & iBooks. I also found it on kobo.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's what I **think** the MobileRead quote is referring to:

"I know that the e-version of changes will be available from multiple vendors tomorrow. I am not sure if BN is one." in response to someone's query. And that was yesterday, so I'm thinking he's referring to everyone BUT Amazon with that quote.

http://twitter.com/@longshotauthor for those who like me, refuse to "follow" anyone. LOL Can't stand Twitter, but I do have a couple of pages like this tagged, mostly to follow baseball.

One interesting note from his feed, while frustrated with both the publisher and Amazon, he does point out that Amazon shouldn't have listed the preorder when they didn't have an agreement in hand going forward with Penguin. I might debate that one a couple of ways:

1)The publisher could have suggested or insisted that the preorder be pulled down earlier. 
2)From discussions with another author, it's the publisher who dictates whether or not a preorder even goes up, not Amazon.
3)Both sides are still operating in good faith on the rest of Penguin's listings (only April preorders have been affected at this point), so either side or both must have felt it best to move forward with any preorders originally, in spite of a lack of contract.

Still, as he points out, every day this continues both sides lose money, so it's not likely to continue much longer. It was interesting to note though that he commented both B&N and Walmart outsell Amazon on the print versions of Dresden.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon shouldn't have listed the preorder? Heck, as I recall, they had it listed long before this stupid agency model pricing war became a real thing. I guess they could have removed all preorders back then when it first became a real issue, and caused a big stink at that time instead of now, but how were they to know that an agreement wouldn't be in place in time....I'm sure they thought it would be done and just a matter of tweaking the price and kept it up as a good faith thing (on both sides probably).

Damned if they do, damned if they don't.


----------



## jj2339 (Jan 18, 2010)

All i know is, i'll be buying this used then.  I won't be buying anything new anymore due to my disgust with this whole mess, at least for the near term future.  Love the series, but I'm pretty much done with the publishers right now.  Plenty on my Kindle to read already, and plenty of used books out there for my reading pleasure too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I got a chuckle out of a reply Jim sent to an Amazon member where he told them that if they are going to wait to buy it used they may as well down load a pirated copy, he would get the same amount of money.

Not that I am going to do that but it did make me laugh


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a FAST response from Penguin, here's what they sent me:



> Dear Holly,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback; it is important to us. We want you to know that our discussions with Amazon, a valuable retail partner, are ongoing. Until we reach an agreement with them regarding our newly released eBooks - which we hope will be very soon - we want to assure you that the hardcover, trade paperback and mass market paperback editions of our books are currently available on Amazon.com, as well as in bookstores nationwide. We would like you to know that, to date, Penguin Group (USA) has supported all eReading devices that are available to readers. The eBook editions of our newly released books are also available through a number of outlets, including Barnes and Noble.com, Sony, Kobo, eBooks.com, as well as through eReader applications on the iPhone, and in the iBookstore on the iPad. We value your readership and appreciate your support during this time. Thank you.
> 
> Penguin Group (USA)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

According to the folks at Jim's website it is not available for the Nook. They got the exact same response that you did.


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a Kindle and a nook, it showed up on B&N this morning so I got it for my nook. Maybe it will show up on Amazon soon. Jeni


----------



## Birstel (Dec 18, 2009)

Isn't Patricia Briggs Silver Borne published by the same company?  Her book was released on Kindle on time.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes to Ptricia Briggs, but I think her book was released a few days before the publisher pulled them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think Publishers are choosing which books they will delay and which ones they won't. Someone on JIm's forums commented that they think that this could be one of a number of test cases. They could be looking to see in what genres and with what type of authors e-book readers will buy the hard cover. Jim's last bunch of books were released on Kindle on the same day as the hard cover, First Lord's Fury and the last Dresden Novel. So they might be able to compare the figures between the books and see if they can pressure Kindle users to buy the hard cover.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I think Publishers are choosing which books they will delay and which ones they won't. Someone on JIm's forums commented that they think that this could be one of a number of test cases. They could be looking to see in what genres and with what type of authors e-book readers will buy the hard cover. Jim's last bunch of books were released on Kindle on the same day as the hard cover, First Lord's Fury and the last Dresden Novel. So they might be able to compare the figures between the books and see if they can pressure Kindle users to buy the hard cover.


Well, I know the answer for me on that would be NO.

I actually had planned to pick this one up as late as this summer, as I have too much to read right now and the synopsis for this particular book doesn't work for me within the scope of the series (we'll see how I feel about it once I've read it). But at this point, I'll pick it up the day it's released for Kindle just to mess with the publisher's numbers.

Sigh. Hopefully it's over with soon. I can deal with the increased prices, but I hate that they're messing with the author's livelihood this way.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I will wait a while and see if it comes out in Kindle version as well.  I dunno, I've waited this long already...  But also have a ton of reading material too...

Tris


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't really want this book but not being able to buy the Kindle copy somehow annoys me.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

lostknitter said:


> I have a Kindle and a nook, it showed up on B&N this morning so I got it for my nook. Maybe it will show up on Amazon soon. Jeni


Frustrating to NOT be able to purchase "Changes" for my Kindle - I can download it to my iPhone for my Barnes&Noble ereader for $12.99 (is this the same item as downloading for a Nook?)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Frustrating to NOT be able to purchase "Changes" for my Kindle - I can download it to my iPhone for my Barnes&Noble ereader for $12.99 (is this the same item as downloading for a Nook?)


I would assume so. It's probably an .epub file, so you won't be able to move it at any point to your Kindle.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I went ahead and purchased it through the iBookstore and am reading it on my iPad. I wanted to try reading a book on the iPad anyway, but I do wish it had been available on the Kindle. I think I definitely prefer that. I was outside watching the kids swim and there's no way to read on the iPad while wearing polarized sunglasses. I was able to read fine in the shade of the porch, with no glassses on, though.


----------



## Birstel (Dec 18, 2009)

What's sad is this tiff is just going to cost Amazon/Penguin a lot of money due to people giving up and just grabbing a .mobi off of a torrent.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Kinda sucks that the TV series failed on scifi...they really got the mood of the books right.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just started this series and really like it. I guess I am going to have to pace myself with the rest until I know when this one will be available for the Kindle. It is really sad that authors are suffering (or will be soon with the loss of sales I would imagine) with these changes just as much as readers are.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Birstel said:


> What's sad is this tiff is just going to cost Amazon/Penguin a lot of money due to people giving up and just grabbing a .mobi off of a torrent.


Yeah the torrent was available 4-5 days before the book was even released in the US.

I'm really, _really_ p*ssed about the situation. I do not understand what the holdup is about. How hard is it for Penguin to agree with "yeah we get to set the price and keep 70% and you Amazon get to keep 30% for having, bar none, the best e-book/book commerce presence on the web". All the other publishers managed to get it taken care of pretty quickly.

The value a book can command at release vs later on is akin to a driving a new car off the lot, it plummets. At this point the burning desire to have the book right away is gone. In order for me to buy now the e-book price is going to have to be about 1/2 of what I was willing to pay on April 6 ($11.70) or I'll just wait and borrow it from the library or pick up a cheap 2nd hand copy.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Given that Penguin is the second largest publisher (only Random House is bigger), my guess is they're throwing their weight around a bit with Amazon. They've got a number of very popular authors, and though Amazon does a good deal of business for them, it can't compare with the sales from places like WalMart, for example.  Penguin's probably looking for concessions beyond the relatively standard "agency model" the 4 smaller companies have implemented.  And of course, Amazon could still be arguing back that they won't agree to even the 30/70 split--we just don't know.

Everyone's got one or two books a year that are "must haves" you simply can't wait on, and I can understand that.  But for me, this isn't one of them, and I'm still not overly fussed by the lack of it.  I'll wait a while longer and get it in the form I prefer from the source I prefer.  The next book from Penguin that I can't wait for is in late May--if this isn't resolved by then, I probably will resort to the torrents for that one, and buy the book whenever the legal version is available.  It's not my first choice by a long shot, and there are very few books I'd do that for, but I can see where that's going to become the default option for a lot of people.

One of the execs at Random House pointed that out a few months ago, saying in effect, "Publishers are worried that consumers are being 'trained' to think that $9.99 is the correct price for a new release.  Are we really better off raising the prices, or will that teach them that FREE is even better than $10?"


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I posted on Jim's board that by now I have figured out that I really don't have to read the Dresden series. This delay has simply shown me that while I like the books, I don't have to read them on the day that they come out or possibly ever. That is bad news for Jim and Penguin because it means that he might have lost the sale of not one book but all the future Dresden books. 

This also means that I am not going to be recommending the series to friends any more. I know of four people who are reading the series, and have bought the books, based on my recommendation. 

(shrugs)

I guess we both lose but I think I lose less then Jim and Penguin. I still have plenty of other books that I can read while Jim and Penguin make less money.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

jonconnington said:


> Kinda sucks that the TV series failed on scifi...they really got the mood of the books right.


Ain't that the truth!? I loved the gritty feel of the series and the actor did a great job at it too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Jim even owns a Kindle.

"BBB: What do you feel are the benefits of the new electronic readers such as Kindle 2or Sony Digital Book Reader to the environment?

JB: Not knowing much of anything about environmental science, I’d say that my opinion is pretty much irrelevant.  I suppose it all comes down to how much damage gets inflicted during the creation of the reader, its power supply, and the necessary supporting hardware when compared to the production of paper, ink, adhesives, etc, for the paper books.

I own a Kindle 2 myself, though, and they are pretty freaking nifty. I last charged mine more than two weeks ago, I use it every day, and it still has better than half of its battery life remaining. I’ve got a bunch of my favorite re-reading books downloaded to it, and I occasionally even pick up a new one for the reader. I keep it in a courier-bag along with my phone, ID, etc, so it goes everywhere with me. I like knowing that I always have a library of favorite reads with me wherever I go."


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Jim even owns a Kindle.


He's caught in the middle though, like all the other Penguin authors with upcoming releases. No matter what happens now, he's lost sales because of this delay.

Such a stupid thing. Regardless of what the overall issues are, Penguin left their already released ebooks in Amazon's hands under the old contract terms. Why not do the same with the upcoming releases and continue to, oh, I don't know, GENERATE INCOME? while hammering out specifics for a new contract. In the long run, this hurts the authors and publishers far more than it hurts Amazon unless Penguin pulls their entire book list from Amazon, both in print and ebook.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

(sigh)

It is just so stupid. So I will finish Black Magic Sanction and then I will re-read Ender's Game. A book that has just been released for ereaders with a newly designed cover. They did the same for the Robert Jorand release. So TOR gets it, meaning McMillan right? Even with their agency model they get that ebooks are a growing and important market and are finally getting around to upping the number of older books they are releaseing with new cover art.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

In my case, they've lost another $9.99 as I bought this for my Kindle-less husband to read, and would have forked over another $9.99 for the Kindle version.

Now I'll just read the paper version when he's finished.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I got it from my local B&N.  Couldn't wait...but I have yet to crack it open.  So much stuff to do during the week, so this weekend is going to be nice.  I amazed myself because I rarely pay for hardcovers...but I got some nice discounts.  Hope it is worth it!  The summaries I've read made me go "hmmm...".  

I am pretty suprised Jim Butcher has a Kindle, because I read on his twitter page that he has a Nook and that he loves it.

Tris


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm really sad this still isn't out on Kindle yet, I was really hoping to have it for a 3-1/2 hour plane ride this morning and was ready to even pay the stupid higher price for it...have been checking every day.  Now, since it's not out for the timing I was specifically hoping for, I'll likely tend to forget to check and also wait until it's a more reasonable price even once it does come out. So chalk up yet another lost sale, or at least probable much-delayed sale, due to Penguin's stupidity...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph, you should definitely let Penguin know this.  Everyone, every time they make a choice to not buy a book or delay buying a book due to price or release strategy, should let the publisher know.  The squeaking wheel DOES get the grease..


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tris said:


> I am pretty suprised Jim Butcher has a Kindle, because I read on his twitter page that he has a Nook and that he loves it.
> 
> Tris


Maybe he doesn't know the difference and is using Kindle as a generic term.... 

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The interview with the Kindle was before the Nook was released. It was last year when he released a Dresden Novel and before the release of First Lord's Fury. He probably has both.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If anybody's interested, somebody has posted on Jim's blog how they've been able to buy changes for their Kindle.

Buyer gets their book and Jim gets his money, Penguin doesn't get anything.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> If anybody's interested, somebody has posted on Jim's blog how they've been able to buy changes for their Kindle.
> 
> Buyer gets their book and Jim gets his money, Penguin doesn't get anything.


Wonder how long it will be before they close that loophole?

Dumb publishers. They're losing customers right and left with this.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> If anybody's interested, somebody has posted on Jim's blog how they've been able to buy changes for their Kindle.
> 
> Buyer gets their book and Jim gets his money, Penguin doesn't get anything.


Link?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Forster said:


> Link?


http://www.jim-butcher.com/news/000362.php

Look for the posts by Dani


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> http://www.jim-butcher.com/news/000362.php
> 
> Look for the posts by Dani


TY


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

London's quite nice this time of year, what? 

(Tip: you might need to log out and then back in before it works...not that I'd know from personal experience or anything, you understand....







)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> London's quite nice this time of year, what?
> 
> (Tip: you might need to log out and then back in before it works...not that I'd know from personal experience or anything, you understand....


  Of course not...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Arrghh. Its a freebie for the nook right now.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mom133d said:


> Arrghh. Its a freebie for the nook right now.


Um, no, it isn't. Storm Front, the first book, is free at BN...if you go into the store to get a voucher for it. And you can do that with an iPhone & BN's free reader app, you don't need a nook.

Changes is still over $14 on BN.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Changes is still over $14 on BN.


$12.99 at the iBook store at Apple. 

I went ahead and bought it there.

Mike


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If you havn't already found it, Changes is available for Kindle now.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

As much as I love the series, and I truly do, I'm not going to pay more for the Kindle version than I would the hardcover. They can keep it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

You know what is crazy? While I was on vacation a few weeks ago, I went into B&N and they had this book on sell for just over $5. I couldn't believe it! I almost bought it but then I decided against it since I have only read Storm Front so far. I didn't want to get too ahead of myself. They had quite a few new releases there for less than $6. It was insane! I have no idea if it was because of where I was (Alaska) or if all the B&N's were having the same sale.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

well, I got lucky because my friend went to a book signing with Jim Butcher and he gave me a signed copy last week when I saw him!  So I got to read it and now it is available for Kindle!  I really would have been willing to pay $12.99 for it right when it was released and I even would have paid that amount last week before I finished reading the hardcover.  I would have been thrilled to pay that amount just to save the strain on my eyes and wrist, LOL!  But now I think I will wait till the price goes down or maybe until I re-read the entire series from scratch.  

But I feel guilty because his e-book is not in the bestseller list like Sookie Stackhouse is, LOL!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Funny enough I was dying to read it and was really "irked" when my pre-order was revoked.  After a week or so of waiting for this whole Pengiun mess to be sorted out, I got a cheap copy with a lot of discounts at B&N (my main bookstore prior to getting my Kindle).  Yet the strange thing was after the massive craziness at work my family concerns about my +86 grandmother who broke her hip...the DTB feel to the wayside that is the bottom shelf of my nightside table.  Then I got some egarly waited books for my Kindle and new releases from the library...and it's still there...still in the B&N bag...oops.  Perhaps I should take it out now and actually read it.  Founf the recipt yesterday at the bottom of my purse and I STILL paid much less
for it than what it is listed as!

See, this is a new problem I am running into...make me wait and then if I don't see all the time on my Kindle's homepage...it gets lost.  Ah well, I would take up some if the time when I fly out to Denver and the flight attendants won't let me read my Kindle for take off and landings.

Tris


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I ended up getting the hardback from the library and slogging my way through it. It was readable, but I ended up with a headache several times. I would have much rather have read it on my Kindle, but I'm not into rewarding over pricing ebooks.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I just finished "Changes" last night.  Am feeling a little bereft... So good...so very good.

I am late in discovering the Jim Butcher series but am glad because I had sooo many to read through before tapping out at the latest.  Was a fun, fun read and now I am bummed.  My husband is relieved, however, as he is tired of trying to carry on a conversation with someone who is only pretending to listen.  Guilty as charged.  I know that I have been missing out of significant parts of the conversation because apparently we are putting a new roof on our house and I didn't know about it.  Workman showed up yesterday to repair the chimney and prep for the roof.  .  When I expressed surprise, Mike just rolled his eyes at and pointed at my ever-present Kindle in response.  Yep... Guilty.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> http://www.jim-butcher.com/news/000362.php
> 
> Look for the posts by Dani


SIGH. I just found this discussion and was looking for similar info (how to get a book available only in another country) but this link is expired. Anyone have any other info?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not sure what this site allows in discussing this. I know Mobile Reads discusses this type of thing pretty regularly.


----------

